

Join Stanford researchers in the largest crowdsourcing research project ever - unignorant
https://medium.com/@msbernst/join-stanfords-crowdsourced-crowdsourcing-research-team-e194f3c7c81d

======
rvaish
Help design and develop the next-generation crowdsourcing platform, a platform
which can potentially replace MTurk.

